# September 2009 Member monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Sep 1, 2009)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Sept 7,2009 8PM Eastern time.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in August 2009 your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

This months prize is awesome!
The winner will receive a LiveTargettLures Yellow Perch. I purchased two of them, I'm keeping one. 8) 
Never heard of these lures? Read on...... https://www.livetargetlures.com/YellowPerch.aspx

Instructions :shock: https://www.livetargetlures.com/YellowPerchIntermediate.aspx

Seems like a very well thought out system.


*And the Winner is: Jwengerd (369)*


----------



## Bubba (Sep 1, 2009)

327 :mrgreen:


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll try 293


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 1, 2009)

278


----------



## russ010 (Sep 1, 2009)

169

by the way.. I've got some of these Kopper's Live Target Lures.. the smallmouth are killer in lakes even where there are no smallmouth present - especially in the colder months. I haven't had much luck on them since it warmed up. Tried the shad too - they look good, but bass here like the Rapala Shad Rap in shad color better... but then again - these really excel down here when it's cold


----------



## njTom (Sep 1, 2009)

111


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 1, 2009)

*126*


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 1, 2009)

146 this month


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 1, 2009)

426 =P~


----------



## flintcreek (Sep 1, 2009)

289, good looking crankbait and it is crankbait time here.....


----------



## cyberflexx (Sep 1, 2009)

Number 454


----------



## Jwengerd (Sep 1, 2009)

369 [-o<


----------



## Zum (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats a nice looking lure.
#6


----------



## ben2go (Sep 1, 2009)

*009*


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 1, 2009)

421


----------



## redbug (Sep 1, 2009)

341


----------



## fish devil (Sep 1, 2009)

:twisted: #333


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 1, 2009)

317


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 1, 2009)

223


----------



## jl_rotary (Sep 1, 2009)

78


----------



## phased (Sep 2, 2009)

121


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 2, 2009)

427


----------



## countryboy210 (Sep 2, 2009)

210


----------



## pescatore (Sep 3, 2009)

323 !!!


----------



## river_wolf (Sep 4, 2009)

058 please!!!!


----------



## Monarkman (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm thinkin.....54....


----------



## CarlF (Sep 5, 2009)

213


----------



## DahFISH (Sep 5, 2009)

As always 29!


----------



## Usmctanker (Sep 7, 2009)

319


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2009)

And this months winner is Jwengerd! (369) :beer:


----------



## ben2go (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats. =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 8, 2009)

have fun with it!


----------



## Jwengerd (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet man i never win anything lol man thats awesome :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 8, 2009)

congrats $ enjoy =D>


----------



## Zum (Sep 8, 2009)

Congraduations.


----------



## pescatore (Sep 10, 2009)

Luky you =D> 

Congratulation!!!!


----------

